# Ancient city uncovered in Palestine.



## bullethead (Jul 23, 2011)

This was posted above in the Christianity and Judaism forum but I did not want to jump in on it there.
http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/insideisrael/2011/July/Ancient-Philistine-Dig-Supports-Biblical-Account/
The headline ( i guess because of source) spiffs up the find towards biblical proof. Is this biblical proof? Or is it a good example of how how REAL places, people and events were recorded in the bible( also in other writings of the time) but then the happenings within these places were embellished just a bit to suit the writers?

I once read about ancient cities/towns in the Qur'an. They too were found and documented in archaeological digs.  Does that support the truth of the Qur'an? I have seen the Empire State Building in New York City, does that mean that King Kong was real?


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 23, 2011)

Proof? No.
Support for a theory? Yes.

The "evidence" for evolution is handled in very much the same manner. That is how humans deal with things no matter what they are trying to prove or figure out.

That is where faith comes in, whether it is faith in science, or faith in God.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 29, 2011)

One and done, guess I'll change my name to "Threadkiller". Sorry BH


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 1, 2011)

this escavation of the biblical city of Gath made me think of the 'David and Goliath' story.    I'm not sure if any of you have ever read Josephus' version of the story, but I think it's better than the OT one.   If you'd like to read it, follow this link...


http://books.google.com/books?id=0P...&resnum=5&ved=0CC8Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

